# need help picking size for freestyle snowboard.



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm 5'7,roughly 170-175 lbs., and i wear a size 10 boot. im going to be picking up a freestyle board for next season. my goal with the board is to attempt more ground tricks, rails, boxes, and jumps here and there if anything. what size board should i be leaning towards? 150???


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

for freestyle you definantley want a shorter board. what size are you riding now? i think you should probably get around 155-152.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

*Go a little longer.*

I agree. You want a shorter, softer board for the park, but with your height and weight, you probably shouldn't go under 155.

Snowboarding 4 Scaredycats


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends entirely on the brand / deck. Check the various mfg's web site, and see what weight range they recomend for a given deck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Ride's guide: Ride Snowboards 07/08


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

> I'd say a 155-157 board would be ideal for you.


Again, height it TOTALLY irrelevent when picking a board. There are only three considerations;

(1) your weight
(2) your boot size
(3) the mfg's recomendation for weight range and boot size for a given deck. 

Company X may state a person who is 200lbs could ride a 119cm board, where as company Y says they could only ride a 347cm board. Do your own research, and don't listen to what other people tell you....including this post!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

sedition said:


> Again, height it TOTALLY irrelevent when picking a board. There are only three considerations;
> 
> (1) your weight
> (2) your boot size
> ...


sedition is 100% correct on this point. I just went to Ride, Burton, and Rome's sites and the board suggestions are all over the place. It really depends on the board. For me the Burton Custom I would have to ride a 166 while the Burton Bullet I can ride a 160. Rome I can get away with 158 for most of their boards, but the max weight is 200 and I'm between 190 and 195, so a 160 would be better for me there too. K2, Salomon, and Rossignol don't seem to have the weight specs for their boards in the charts. I'm guessing the companies that are specifically board companies (Never Summer, Forum, etc) will have weight specs put up.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

livelyjay said:


> I'm guessing the companies that are specifically board companies (Never Summer, Forum, etc) will have weight specs put up.


Actually, NS does not. I emailed them about it (they got right back to me). Apprentlly, their decks have a bit of over-production, meaning that any weight can ride any size of their decks. However, I would really like see the flex difference between a 140lb person and a 200lb person riding a 151cm System 

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> Ride's guide: Ride Snowboards 07/08


"Sorry, there isn't a board that matches the values you entered. Please check your values entered and try again."

lol.

guess i'm short...literally


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

im a size 9.5 boot, 175 lbs, 5'7'' (basically the same size as you) and i ride a 154 burton


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I have the same question but instead of making another thread i decided to post it here. I'm 5'6" and weight 145. I'm planning to buy a Rome Agent or Rome Graft snowboard and was wondering what a good size board is for me. I was thinking around a 152 board? I'll be doing all mountain boarding but be focusing on jumps/rails a little more.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MunkyBeast said:


> I have the same question but instead of making another thread i decided to post it here. I'm 5'6" and weight 145. I'm planning to buy a Rome Agent or Rome Graft snowboard and was wondering what a good size board is for me. I was thinking around a 152 board? I'll be doing all mountain boarding but be focusing on jumps/rails a little more.


The Snowboard Buying Guide at CJU.com

and read this thread. Your question has already been answered in it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sedition said:


> Again, height it TOTALLY irrelevent when picking a board. There are only three considerations;
> 
> (1) your weight
> (2) your boot size
> ...


Don't listen to this post at all, he is just bashing you :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: I ride a 153 and weigh 170 lbs and LOVE it for jumping, trees, and moguls. I also have a 158, a 161.5, and a 164. The latter 3 are reserved for different levels of pow. If you ask me height DOES have a little to do with it (I've said this before right???). If you weigh 200lbs but you are only 5'2" a 158 will be harder to manuever than a 153 even if it's below your weight range. The short board may be a little floppier (desired in freestyle right?) but when you need to throw out a turn or a spin you will be much happier. That's my worthless 2 cents but you asked for it. And Sedition, quit bashing everyone!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I ride a 153 and weigh 170 lbs and LOVE it for jumping, trees, and moguls. I also have a 158, a 161.5, and a 164. The latter 3 are reserved for different levels of pow. If you ask me height DOES have a little to do with it (I've said this before right???). If you weigh 200lbs but you are only 5'2" a 158 will be harder to manuever than a 153 even if it's below your weight range.  The short board may be a little floppier (desired in freestyle right?) but when you need to throw out a turn or a spin you will be much happier.


how tall are you?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

berg said:


> how tall are you?


Height has nothing to do with it 

Just kidding, I am 5'11" tall.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Height has nothing to do with it


Actually, a new study by the Central Committe of Investigations and Internet Bashing (CCOIAIB) was relseaded this afternoon. They ran a study with hot-tubs, Lane Bryant shoppers, and several over-priced Burton products. According to the report, *buoyancy* and *boob size* are actually the most acurate way to determine what size board one should buy. As a result, Burton has now bought out all the chain-mall fat-girl clothing stores, and is moving in on the hot-tub market. Burton's stocks are up now .0001%, according to Wolf Blitzer's "Situation Room" report on these "important developments." I'll update as more reports are released...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sedition said:


> Actually, a new study by the Central Committe of Investigations and Internet Bashing (CCOIAIB) was relseaded this afternoon. They ran a study with hot-tubs, Lane Bryant shoppers, and several over-priced Burton products. According to the report, *buoyancy* and *boob size* are actually the most acurate way to determine what size board one should buy. As a result, Burton has now bought out all the chain-mall fat-girl clothing stores, and is moving in on the hot-tub market. Burton's stocks are up now .0001%, according to Wolf Blitzer's "Situation Room" report on these "important developments." I'll update as more reports are released...


If you ask me, boob size IS a VERY important especially development not to mention gravitational resistance, so quit bashing everyone around you :cheeky4:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> If you ask me, boob size IS a VERY important especially development not to mention gravitational resistance, so quit bashing everyone around you :cheeky4:


See, I KNEW you were on that committiee!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If there is a set of boobs involved and they are on an intelligent woman (ok I might have lied but Im being as PC as possible here), I am probably involved


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> If...boobs...I am...involved



There, I fixed it!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

hmm depends on the context, nice breasts do make it hard to finish a sentence from time to time...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> hmm depends on the context, nice breasts do make it hard to finish a sentence from time to time...


Well, shit..don't even *start* one, then! Just stare!


----------

